# Non Imm O visa extension



## Ripsnorter (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me which Immigration office I MUST attend to apply for a 1 year extension to a Non Immigration O ( marriage ) visa?
I have been told Chang Wattana and Korat.
My wife and I live near Burirum City but Bangkok would be more convenient if possible.
Many thanks.
RS.


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

Do your extension at Kap Choeng. Do you know where that is? Between Prasat and Chong Chom.


----------



## Ripsnorter (Sep 13, 2012)

Dumbo said:


> Do your extension at Kap Choeng. Do you know where that is? Between Prasat and Chong Chom.


Hey Dumbo, thanks for the clarification and yes know where it is, now.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

I can confirm that as I have to go there myself end of October. I am afraid I lost the number, but the guy there that speaks English (name sounds like 'Sa loouwis') was very helpful.


----------

